# Taking a your GTR to a job interview?



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been looking for a new job recently,and now going to another interview later on today.. Now,the weather is amazing and it'd be a shame to not drive the GTR,but I think it would be the wrong first impression to turn up in a car like that. Bearing it mind mine also idle's at 103db 

Just like to see what everyone else's thought's on this would be,would you turn up to a job interview in your GTR?
I've got an R33 GTR by the way,turning up in an R35 would just defy the point of the interview as the salary isn't even half of what an R35 is new lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd definitely take a quieter car!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

O forgot to say,the last interview I had 2 week's ago,we ended up talking about the car briefly and they seemed quite interested in it! I didn't get that position as another person got a higher test score than me,but they want me to go back for when they recruit again soon once they receive approval and sit the exam again


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

103dB at idle?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ru' said:


> 103dB at idle?


yep 

mattysupra's is even louder than mine,that was 104db at idle,I can hearing him a few minutes before I see his car when he pop's round to mine :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> ,we ended up talking about the car briefly and they seemed quite interested in it!


Interest doesn't always equate to approval, I'd exercise a little caution. Getting the job would be my main priority. 

Although most of my customers know of my car, few have seen it as I don't like to flaunt it.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yaeh I only mentioned it when I was asked about my personal interests..
well i'm heading out for the interview,taking the Civic aswell and not the GTR


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sometimes in life it isnt what you show that counts its what you dont......

rightly/wrongly that car gives the wrong impression when turning up to an interview, especially at 103dB

james


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I would say no as well, when you have settled in a while I would say it's ok. I drove my crappy fiesta to my current job. I was taking to the boss in the interview, when I told him where I lived, which is around the corner. 
He said there is a very nice skyline parked down that road, so I told him it was mine and thought it best to leave it at home. 
He was impressed that I thought of how it looked and that I was putting the effort in to not be a show off. 

Two weeks into the job I brought the car to work and before I had the chance to park up, he was straight out and jumped in and said, did I mind taking him for a spin. 
That was 6 years ago now and even he was disappointed I sold the car.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

not for me. i would rather be look humble and simple as i can. after getting the job... aha! ill bring out the beast within!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

well just got back,seems promising but not as fun of a place to where as my current job is..
i didn't intend on taking the GTR,just would have been a nice drive with it with the weather the way it is,no clouds in the sky here,sun is shining and it's about 19c I think aswell 
i've only taken the GTR to my current workplace once,a few know that I own it though


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

good luck.

In reality, the gtr probably would give off a bit of a jack the lad, rebel kinda image. Perhaps you could have taken it, and walked into the interview with a bible under your arm, instant cancelling effect.


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

when i went for my interview in jan i went in my dad's 1.6 vitara as i had this same dilemma ,i got the job and then turned up to work in it for a week until i got my van, i did get a few funny looks that first week


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I guess it depends on the job 

i could have probably turned up for the interview years ago in a spaceship and nobody would've bat an eyelid... and the skyline just adds cool points.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> yep
> 
> mattysupra's is even louder than mine,that was 104db at idle,I can hearing him a few minutes before I see his car when he pop's round to mine :thumbsup:




LOL, mine nice and quiet at the moment. 

Wont be after it comes back from mapping tho!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

get a taxi or bus

saying that i used the EVO 6 TME to turn up for both interviews and was fine ..even if it did rattle all the windows at reception


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Leaving already??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pm'ing you now mate


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bank, Office, administrations or other neck tie jobs, defo a no . . as they want you to fit the rule, no need for independant minds in big companies.

Smaller business can be a plus or when you show up, . . . in design media jobs with a GTR a big plus . . . shows you have the founds to undermine the salary you are asking and that your last employer was willing to pay you.

Show up in a dust box or small cheap car can be more counterproductive: they won't see a reason to pay you extra, as you seem to get along with crap anyway


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Can't you just park the car around the corner?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Be funny doing the interview and the car still running over turbo timer and the person who is interviewing you is shouting at you lol


----------



## Boostoff (Jan 11, 2010)

What exhaust you running at 103db?

Working in aviation, we have 2 Z3's, a C5 Corvette, turbo 3 series, and my skyline in the parking lot. The supply NCO is getting a carerra 4S next month as well.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

While I didn't take my car to work for the interview, I did/do take it to work sometimes and it always gets a good reception by my work colleges.


----------

